# Meatloaf - Meatloaf - I love meatloaf!!



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't know why - but ever since we were in Texas for Labor Day weekend and I had meatloaf at a local restaurant - I can't get enough of it. A couple of times a week I have to make it. With mashed potatoes of course. I just had a cold meatloaf sandwich for breakfast too. LOL On whole wheat bread of course. 

Does anyone else go through this??????????


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 14, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I don't know why - but ever since we were in Texas for Labor Day weekend and I had meatloaf at a local restaurant - I can't get enough of it. A couple of times a week I have to make it. With mashed potatoes of course. I just had a cold meatloaf sandwich for breakfast too. LOL On whole wheat bread of course.
> 
> Does anyone else go through this??????????


I don't eat meatloaf often 'cause I usually wipe it out in a day.
Here is my easy recipe for Italian Meatloaf:

Make your favorite basic meatloaf recipe (double batch works best), flatten the meat out on a deep sided cookie sheet, place pepperoni,mozzarella chs.,sliced canned mushrooms and sun dried tomatoes (a personal favorite) or any of your favorite pizza toppings (although I can't see this working with anchovies) in the middle leaving room around the edges of the meatloaf. Fold all of the meatloaf over the toppings completely and seal so that toppings are completely enclosed.Try to keep it in a hand-formed loaf. Bake until almost done (you who cook often can figure it out!). Pour a small jar of pizza sause over the loaf and continue cooking until done.
When done, this may be the oiliest, fattest meatloaf you may have ever made but, man, it is fabulous!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 14, 2005)

OMG - you killin' me with that recipe. Now I have to make it and I still have meatloaf from last night to eat!!!

Anyone else wanna share meatloaf recipes????




sweetnnekked said:


> I don't eat meatloaf often 'cause I usually wipe it out in a day.
> Here is my easy recipe for Italian Meatloaf:
> 
> Make your favorite basic meatloaf recipe (double batch works best), flatten the meat out on a deep sided cookie sheet, place pepperoni,mozzarella chs.,sliced canned mushrooms and sun dried tomatoes (a personal favorite) or any of your favorite pizza toppings (although I can't see this working with anchovies) in the middle leaving room around the edges of the meatloaf. Fold all of the meatloaf over the toppings completely and seal so that toppings are completely enclosed.Try to keep it in a hand-formed loaf. Bake until almost done (you who cook often can figure it out!). Pour a small jar of pizza sause over the loaf and continue cooking until done.
> When done, this may be the oiliest, fattest meatloaf you may have ever made but, man, it is fabulous!!!


----------



## missaf (Oct 14, 2005)

I just made this today, and almost ate the whole thing for dinner with garlic mashed potatoes and corn on the cob  

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_10215,00.html


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 14, 2005)

I made the meat loaf Sandie was talking about. No real recipe, but here's what it contained:

2 pounds ground beef
2 eggs
1 can tomato paste
2 small Vadalia onions, chopped
1 tsp basil
Salt & pepper

I mixed all the above ingredients together, and then used an ice cream scoop to put it into the 12 sections of a muffin pan - a trick we learned from watching Rachael Ray's "30 Minute Meals". So technically, they were meat muffins.

* * * * *

And we had garlic mashed potatoes to go with it. I filled the pressure cooker with cut-up Yukon Gold potatoes, added about a cup of water and 5 cloves of garlic, and cooked it for about ten minutes after the regulator started rocking. I mashed everything up and added a stick of "I Can't believe It's Not Butter" and enough soy milk to make it creamy.

YUM!!!!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 15, 2005)

Mmmm meatloaf is one of my faves too! and of course you can't forget the mashed potatoes and yellow sweet corn... sigh... I really need to get something to eat before reading these boards


----------



## jamie (Oct 15, 2005)

It is a really small meatloaf, but this is mine. My bf apparently really digs it because it is mostly gone by the end of the night.

1lb of ground beef
3/4 lb of Sausage
1 packet dry onion soup mix
1 egg
2 slices of white bread/crusts removed
1/2 cup of ketchup

mix it up, pat it up, mark it with a B..oops... wrong thing 
Mix it, shape into a mound, and place in a iron skillet. Bake for about an hour, I think at 350. When it is done, put a rack under it and let it sit for a few minutes to wick some of the grease away.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 15, 2005)

I always like to add tons of tomato paste on the outside, like frosting. Can't beat it when it gets nice and crispy.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 15, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I always like to add tons of tomato paste on the outside, like frosting. Can't beat it when it gets nice and crispy.



I like to coat my meatloaf in this stuff called "Tiger Sauce". It is like a hot sauce but sweet, as well. The sugar in it makes the coating a little crispy as it bakes, and tones down the fire of the hot sauce.

yum!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 15, 2005)

...with insane desire for meatload after this thread appeared...but here is my dilemma...I'm...gasp...a vegetarian! Oh dear...does anyone have a really good recipe for vegetarian meatloaf that could be adapted???....I eat low salt, so I will have to adapt that too...but I just LOVE a challenge in the kitchen!


----------



## jamie (Oct 15, 2005)

mmms no recipe, but do you ever eat the frozen Amy's Veggie Loaf. It is really yummy!


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 15, 2005)

Obesus said:


> ...with insane desire for meatload after this thread appeared...but here is my dilemma...I'm...gasp...a vegetarian! Oh dear...does anyone have a really good recipe for vegetarian meatloaf that could be adapted???....I eat low salt, so I will have to adapt that too...but I just LOVE a challenge in the kitchen!



Here ya go...

I haven't tried it myself but it got 4 1/2 out of 5 stars from the 16 reviews. A lot of the reviews offer changes that may make it more to your liking. Check it out!

I don't eat meat often but this meatloaf thread is making me want some like right NOW! Yum! I love it with mashed potatoes and the next day it makes the best sandwiches with just a smear of spicy brown mustard. mmmmm.

http://vegetarian.allrecipes.com/az/VgtrinMtlfwithVgtbls.asp


----------



## Obesus (Oct 15, 2005)

...you have sent me the way to the delight of yummy veggie meatloaf! I will fiddle around with the salt content and seasoning and report on what I find...this reminds me of the time that my friend and I attempted to create the perfect scratch-built cream-puff shell...it took months and months, but we finally achieved a cream-puff shell that floated...NASA was very interested! LOL Thank you! 



Jeannie said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> I haven't tried it myself but it got 4 1/2 out of 5 stars from the 16 reviews. A lot of the reviews offer changes that may make it more to your liking. Check it out!
> 
> ...


----------



## Obesus (Oct 15, 2005)

All of this talk about meatloaf is driving me to distraction because I used to love it before I turned vegetarian...like....gulp 36 years ago....oh, I think the scale of it all is just hitting me...I better go off to the "Are there any ancients around" thread on the main board! LOL Thanks for the tip...I'll find one tomorrow!  



jamie said:


> mmms no recipe, but do you ever eat the frozen Amy's Veggie Loaf. It is really yummy!


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 15, 2005)

I just love a man that experiments in the kitchen! Rare to find those that actually enjoy cooking and to find one who fiddles around with recipes until he gets exactly want he wants? Sublime.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 16, 2005)

..on the relationship between painting and cooking...both are traditional yet explorative art forms and both seem to weave betwixt each other in my life...my painting studio is just two steps down from the kitchen and it is not unusual for me to take a quick step up the stairs to have a lovely coffee and pasta snackage! The flavor sensations bring forth new ideas and energy for the art...same with the music...my studio is just down the hall from...the kitchen! Hmmm...there is a pattern...but I have always loved working in the kitchen...it is calming and peaceful, fun and creative...stuff I find perky!  
More men should give it a try...I have loved those cooking shows on PBS since...gosh....the mid 1960's....Cooking as art form! Right on!



Jeannie said:


> I just love a man that experiments in the kitchen! Rare to find those that actually enjoy cooking and to find one who fiddles around with recipes until he gets exactly want he wants? Sublime.


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 16, 2005)

2 lbs of ground beef
2 eggs
3 slices of bread
2 cored/sliced apples
1/2 cup of applesauce
2 small chopped onions
pepper/salt

It's really yummy and moist with the apples!
(And a different fall flavor with the apples and onions!)

~Allie


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 17, 2005)

Obesus said:


> ...with insane desire for meatload after this thread appeared...but here is my dilemma...I'm...gasp...a vegetarian! Oh dear...does anyone have a really good recipe for vegetarian meatloaf that could be adapted???....I eat low salt, so I will have to adapt that too...but I just LOVE a challenge in the kitchen!



I actually have one floating around somewhere. I'll try to dig it out for you.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 17, 2005)

Jeannie said:


> I just love a man that experiments in the kitchen! Rare to find those that actually enjoy cooking and to find one who fiddles around with recipes until he gets exactly want he wants? Sublime.


I love to cook but I like to fiddle with other things too! (wink,wink,nudge,nudge)


----------



## Fan~Girl (Oct 17, 2005)

I can honestly say I've never eaten nor seen meatloaf before in my life ... this is my punishment for living across the pond. But if it's anything like what I'm think of it sounds fab. Is it just pure meat? With bits and bobs mixed in in a loaf shape?
When I say that I can't help but think of the hovis ad's ....


----------



## moonvine (Oct 17, 2005)

Couldn't you just make a regular recipe using TVP instead of meat?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 21, 2005)

ok I'm not going to post a recipe because I always just throw it together out of whatever Sometimes I put in corn, and one of the best things to put in the meatloaf AND the sauce is apple sauce. Try it. And I always cook mine on a rack so all the grease goes away.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm not a big meat eater but I do make a mean turkey loaf!

2-3 pounds chopped lean turkey
1 egg
1 packet Success Brown Rice
1 packet Knorr's Vegetable Soup and Dip mix (this is the one you make the spinach dip with)
2 large onions - chopped in medium dice
olive oil
1 packet instant chicken broth 
2 2oz. cans mushroom pieces - drained
Tabasco Green Jalepeno Sauce
1 8 oz. bag of fresh Spinach
ground pepper, garlic powder to taste (1/2 to 1 tsp.)

Chop onions and saute in olive oil until transparent and soft but not brown
Boil Success rice according to directions
Julienne/chop Spinach in large cuts and place in large mixing bowl
When rice is cooked and cooled slightly, add it to the spinach to wilt the spinach slightly.
Add sauted onions as well - allow this mixture to cool slightly - it should be closer to room temp. than HOT
Add egg, chopped turkey, soup mix, instant broth, mushrooms, spices and 10 -15 healthy shots of the Jalepeno sauce

Mix together well until well blended ( I use a potato masher) Place mixture in teflon loaf pan (I spray with PAM for good measure) and pat into loaf shape. Bake in 350 degree oven for 1 hour. 

I serve this with turkey gravy and mashed potatoes and it's YUMMY! (and pretty healthy too!) And the next day, it's awesome on some crusty rolls with mayo and a slice of tomato! Enjoy!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 23, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> 2 lbs of ground beef
> 2 eggs
> 3 slices of bread
> 2 cored/sliced apples
> ...


We made this last night, Allie - it's the BEST meatloaf either of us ever had!!!

Thanks for posting the recipe! :eat2:


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 25, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> We made this last night, Allie - it's the BEST meatloaf either of us ever had!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting the recipe! :eat2:




Thanks Wayne and Sandie!

I'm glad you tried it! (And enjoyed)
It's really good this time of year...  

~Allie


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 6, 2016)

Fan~Girl said:


> "_..Is it just pure meat? With bits and bobs mixed in in a loaf shape? When I say that I can't help but think of the hovis ad's ...._"


Well, it's not, at all, like the texture or taste of bread. Never heard of people putting bread in it til this thread.

It's just, basically, ground meat (typically beef), with some egg (as an emulsifier) and Worcestershire, onions, & ketchup, that makes for a kind of loaf that you can just bake or broil in a pan. Good with a mushroom gravy and/or a savory (ketchup/tomato or bbq-sauce based) glaze and sides of mashed potatoes and braised red cabbage. Lots of people also lay some strips of bacon across the top, which helps flavor the meat, plus, of course, _it's bacon_!

(Just thought I should finally reply to you since no one else did)

Otherwise, I was just about to start my own thread for this very topic, mostly for how I see it as one of those types of dishes that tends to benefit from regular updating, bouncing ideas of others. Lately, I've been thinking about adding olives (stuffed with pimentos) and a ketchup-glaze in particular. That's what my friend's mom helped her son & I make for some home-economics type of assignment in back in high-school. _Spanish-style_, I think is what she called it? Although, I've never seen or heard of anything like it since. Would also like to fold some (ground) lamb & pork as well as something kind of spice-mix (chilli? ground cardamom? coriander/cilantro?).

To me, this is the kind of thing where you really can't go so wrong just throwing together a whole mess of ingredients, and just because you happen to like them & have them on-hand in good quality.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jan 6, 2016)

i used to make my meatloaf with egg. i like a firm meatloaf. when i married hub he introduced me to using ranch dressing (from the bottle) and bread crumbs (from the canister) into meatloaf instead. I really like it. The ranch adds flavor and helps the bread crumbs bind the meatloaf. It stays together but does not get as tough as when you bind it with egg.

i myself also enjoy putting those french fried onion crunchies into the loaf. they have a stronger flavor than fresh onion and give it a bit of texture.

i look forward to seeing other people's posts on meatloaf. it is one of those foods you can change up a bit and have a whole new taste to.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 6, 2016)

The original meatloaf is, of course, only the larval stage of what will, in its adulthood, become the meatloaf sandwich! This is one of the few meat dishes that I, as a vegetarian, genuinely miss. I have uncovered half a dozen recipes for a vegetarian meatloaf, and they have proved uniformly terrible. Nevertheless, I continue my Zen-like quest for the Meatless Meatloaf.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 6, 2016)

2 pounds lean ground beef
20 saltine crackers, crumbled
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1/2 cup ketchup
1 tablespoon yellow mustard
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 yellow onion, finely chopped

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

In a stand mixer, mix the beef, cracker crumbs, egg, ketchup, mustard, salt, pepper, and onion until just blended. Shape the mixture into two loaves and place side by side crosswise in a 9-by-13-by-2-inch pan. Bake the loaves for 1 hour, or until they are browned. Transfer to a platter immediately and allow the loaves to cool slightly and firm up before slicing.


My wife used this recipe tonight and it was amazing. Even my daughter who usually doesn't care for meatloaf at all of hers. The mustard really sets it off.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 7, 2016)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> ...the larval stage of what will, in its adulthood, become the meatloaf sandwich!...one of the few meat dishes that I, as a vegetarian, genuinely miss...uncovered half a dozen recipes for a vegetarian meatloaf, and they have proved uniformly terrible...I continue my Zen-like quest for the Meatless Meatloaf..


Right, right. It's one of those things where, it's really about the marrying of a bunch of flavors. Once you get that _right_, there's no saving it, it will all be soon eaten. Which is precisely why I also tend to think the ideal vegetarian application is necessarily out there, somewhere. What kinds of stuff did you end up using for the body of it? I'm not vegetarian, at all, but definitely enjoy the flavor and texture of stuff like Tempeh or Seitan. Or anything made with Tahini.



luvmybhm said:


> "_...hub he introduced me to using ranch dressing (from the bottle) and bread crumbs (from the canister)_"


How much dressing are we talking about here? About the same amount, per volume, as the egg(s) you're substituting?


----------



## riplee (Jan 8, 2016)

ALWAYS, be sure to include some bacon on top.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jan 9, 2016)

Yakatori said:


> How much dressing are we talking about here? About the same amount, per volume, as the egg(s) you're substituting?



depends on the amount of meat/crumbs you have. no, i don't usually use as much ranch as you would the same volume of egg. for 1lb i just give a squeeze of the bottle. you really have to eyeball it. i only add enough to get it to come together.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 9, 2016)

Because, without anything else added, bread crumbs, hearbs, _ect_...just the meat would be enough to hold itself together. Without any emulsifier. 

How do you...What do you know about the kind of red-ketchupy glaze we typically see it covered in? How does a person typically achieve that effect in a more home-style fashion? Is it, like, cut with bbq sauce or honey or tabasco or something like that? Or is it just regular, plain ketchup, how it would naturally reduce inside the oven?


----------



## Deannie (Jan 9, 2016)

Meatloaf, meatloaf, double beet loaf...I hate meatloaf.


I really love meatloaf, but I had to say that because I am such a fan of The Christmas Story.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jan 9, 2016)

traditionally it is just ketchup. it reduces down in the oven and thickens.

here in the south they also do use 
bbq sauce
ketchup with brown sugar in it
ketchup with Worcestershire and honey

or you can really use any glaze you enjoy.


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 7, 2016)

so my hub was throwing together a meat loaf and used the last crunched up bits of the cheddar goldfish crackers that were in the bottom of the bag instead of bread crumbs. along with the ranch it tasted amazing!

my next meatloaf will prob be the recipe that screaming chicken has in this thread. i love mustard and am excited to see what it does for the meatloaf.
i will probably leave out the extra salt since the saltines have salt on them and hub shouldn't have the extra salt. 

i am looking forward to it :eat2:


----------



## Tracii (Feb 9, 2016)

I love a good meatloaf too.
I don't have a written recipe per say.I do change it up and add different things from time to time to the basic recipe my Mom taught me.
Making more than one is something I do so I can freeze one to have another day.
I have done them in my smoker using mesquite or apple wood and that really gives it some great flavor.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

I love meatloaf.


----------

